# caffiene, creatine, and this itch



## BJJ monster (Apr 21, 2003)

hi everyone! i'm new here.  well i know this forum has tons of creatine discussions and i feel kinda like a bum asking more about it but i couldn't find direct answers to my questions

1)is creatine that's mixed with other stuff beneficial (ie. EAS phosphagen HP) and does it let you absorb more? is it worth the money or is mixing regular creatine with grape/apple juice just as effective without the taurine and other stuff in there?
2)in pure creatine, is german grade SKW creatine better than other pure creatine? are there differences between german grade creatine sold by different brands (ie. prolab vs. prosource or other companies)? which have you tried and seen benefits with?
3)is micronized creatine any better than normal creatine?

and about caffiene:
is caffeine good or bad to ingest before a tough workout and cardio? does it affect muscle recovery (i couldn't understand that whole discussion about the insulin and stuff in one of the other caffiene discussions; my attention span's gotten too short or i'm in a half sleeping state everytime i try to read it)

and about this itch...just kidding, i have no itch. except sometimes my back or arm gets itchy and i start scratching it and then i can't stop so i end up with red gashes all over and people ask who whipped me. it's not that i scratch very hard; i think i have sensitive skins sometimes. and yes i do shower quite frequently and keep my finger nails clean.


----------



## BJJ monster (Apr 21, 2003)

oh yeah, and one thing that i noticed about this forum that i really liked...all of you guys/gals rule.  other forums are full of people who just flame but all i see are people who are willing to help and inform others on this site.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BJJ monster *_
> hi everyone! i'm new here.  well i know this forum has tons of creatine discussions and i feel kinda like a bum asking more about it but i couldn't find direct answers to my questions
> 
> 1)is creatine that's mixed with other stuff beneficial (ie. EAS phosphagen HP) and does it let you absorb more? is it worth the money or is mixing regular creatine with grape/apple juice just as effective without the taurine and other stuff in there?
> ...



Welcome to the Board! 

DP


----------

